# Best ribs of my life........from a dude at a GAS STATION!



## meatsweats86 (Sep 5, 2017)

Had best ribs of my life this weekend from a dude slinging ribs in a gas station parking lot. My brother in law mentioned this guy last year. Headed up north, stopped to get gas and there was a older retired guy by himself with a trailer mounted fuel barrel grill, his van and a table with supplies. He had baby backs and chicken going. He was there at 6 am and sells out as soon as the food is ready.

He gets his baby backs from Sams Club and selling them for $20/rack. I guess he's been doing this on weekends for years. The ribs were AMAZING! Perfect smoke ring, light rub with no sugar and pull off the bone. He was using tongs, but I noticed there was no sink's/wash area outside and he didn't own a business. I saw him grab a bag of marinating chicken from his cooler and dumped it on the grill. It didn't touch his hand, but yet no washing of hands afterwards. The gas station had a small kitchen in side, but I didn't see him going inside and washing his hands after handling food. 

I'm guessing he sold at least 50+ racks throughout the day plus chicken. I'f he's buying in bulk, he's probably pocketing $9-10 per rack. His supplies consisted of couple of coolers, buffet table with tin foil, paper bags, lump charcoal and wood, homemade charcoal grill from fuel drum. With no overhead of a business/ food truck, taxes insurance or license....He's doing pretty damn good. Is he legal since the gas station has a kitchen inside that sells hot dogs and egg rolls or is he just lucky that he's up north and his ribs are so damn good and nobody has reported him? Who's responsible if someone get sick?

Do gas stations need a person in charge who are serve safe certified if they sell hot dogs, pizza etc..

As a side note - I'm not knocking this guy for what he's doing. I'm actually jealous. More power to him for making money and doing what he loves. I will continued to give him my business. I did not see him handle raw food with his hand and felt safe eating his food. I just didn't know if this was legal since  it was being served and cooked outside? I see the local meat market cooking and serving raw brats outside. No sinks out there. Is there any difference between what he is doing vs. the meat market?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 5, 2017)

MeatSweats86 said:


> Had best ribs of my life this weekend from a dude slinging ribs in a gas station parking lot. My brother in law mentioned this guy last year. Headed up north, stopped to get gas and there was a older retired guy by himself with a trailer mounted fuel barrel grill, his van and a table with supplies. He had baby backs and chicken going. He was there at 6 am and sells out as soon as the food is ready.
> 
> 
> He gets his baby backs from Sams Club and selling them for $20/rack. I guess he's been doing this on weekends for years. The ribs were AMAZING! Perfect smoke ring, light rub with no sugar and pull off the bone. He was using tongs, but I noticed there was no sink's/wash area outside and he didn't own a business. I saw him grab a bag of marinating chicken from his cooler and dumped it on the grill. It didn't touch his hand, but yet no washing of hands afterwards. The gas station had a small kitchen in side, but I didn't see him going inside and washing his hands after handling food.
> ...



The foods that need to be stored and held at certain temps.. They aren't allowed to sell without a license. You can sell stuff like donuts and cakes.. pies or what not. Stuff safe to have left out. Those are legal as a cottage industry food. As long as you make under a certain amount per year.. laws vary.
Ribs and chicken from a street corner are most all illegal in Detroit area here but nobody bothers them. Some cities enforce that.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 5, 2017)

Can't answer your questions, but I've never gotten sick from a street vender, which is what your gas station guy is basically.  I've eaten street vendor food at farmer's markets, regional festivals, and in Mexico, Singapore, Hong Kong, Kenya, and the Philippines.  Granted, I'll watch them a while before I buy anything, but sometimes the nose just wants what it wants.  And sometimes it's the beer doing the talking. 

Personally, I wash my hands so many times when preparing food it's beginning to feel like OCD, but street vendor food can be absolutely awesome!


----------



## meatsweats86 (Sep 5, 2017)

My biggest question is if I can cook ribs like this guy and the local gas station or auto shop lets me set up in their parking lot like this guy. What kind of problems would I be getting myself into. Would this be considered a food cart and would I need a license, inspection and insurance?


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 5, 2017)

You need to check the laws and regulations with your local city, county, and state if you want to operate legally.  They are different everywhere.  Or you could ignore all that, operate illegally, and bet the farm. 

Here's a link to your local ordinances. 

http://www.publichealthlawcenter.org/sites/default/files/Farmington-Policy-Scan-2015.pdf


----------



## shrews824 (Sep 5, 2017)

I work at a Public Health Department here in Kentucky and have done food safety inspections for nearly 16 years.  Like others have said, rules and regulations vary from state to state, however in Kentucky you have to obtain a permit from the local health department or the state department to operate.  There are different kinds of permits however.  You can obtain a state wide mobile permit that allows you to travel all across the state and operate.  Or you can obtain a temporary permit locally that will allow you to operate for limited amounts of time in one spot.  Say 1 to 3 days for example.  Either way, you don't necessarily have to a commercial sink.  You can use a cooler with a spigot to wash your hands as long as you have a bucket under it to catch "waste" water.  You also have to have 3 wash basins for your utensils so you can wash, rinse, and sanitize them.  You cannot bare hand ready to eat foods.  You must use food grade gloves or utensils.  Also, when you set up, you must set up at a spot that is within "close proximity" to a restroom.  I would suggest talking with your local health department environmentalist and checking into their regulations because again, regulations vary from state to state.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 5, 2017)

Like I say.. nobody around Detroit seems to bother those people. Maybe just a matter of time though.

Downtown Detroit is another story. They are strict.


----------



## meatsweats86 (Sep 5, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> You need to check the laws and regulations with your local city, county, and state if you want to operate legally.  They are different everywhere.  Or you could ignore all that, operate illegally, and bet the farm.
> 
> Here's a link to your local ordinances.
> 
> http://www.publichealthlawcenter.org/sites/default/files/Farmington-Policy-Scan-2015.pdf





Shrews824 said:


> I work at a Public Health Department here in Kentucky and have done food safety inspections for nearly 16 years.  Like others have said, rules and regulations vary from state to state, however in Kentucky you have to obtain a permit from the local health department or the state department to operate.  There are different kinds of permits however.  You can obtain a state wide mobile permit that allows you to travel all across the state and operate.  Or you can obtain a temporary permit locally that will allow you to operate for limited amounts of time in one spot.  Say 1 to 3 days for example.  Either way, you don't necessarily have to a commercial sink.  You can use a cooler with a spigot to wash your hands as long as you have a bucket under it to catch "waste" water.  You also have to have 3 wash basins for your utensils so you can wash, rinse, and sanitize them.  You cannot bare hand ready to eat foods.  You must use food grade gloves or utensils.  Also, when you set up, you must set up at a spot that is within "close proximity" to a restroom.  I would suggest talking with your local health department environmentalist and checking into their regulations because again, regulations vary from state to state.


Thanks for the info and the link. It looks like food cannot be stored or prepped at home regardless if you are a mobile food unit or seasonal temporary food stand. From what I read, there is a lot of hoops to jump through just to find out if one could be successful slinging ribs on the corner. I'll try selling to my friendly neighborhood first for "tips only" and to see if the juice really  is worth the squeeze. If that's successful, I'd look into setting up at the local farmer market and see what and where that takes me.

Say you had a NSF certified smoker, asked a local restaurant to run a weekend special on ribs. They order the meat, you season them to your liking in their kitchen, you cook them and they handle the rest. What percentage of profits do you ask for to make worth while for you and the restaurant?


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 5, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Can't answer your questions, but I've never gotten sick from a street vender, which is what your gas station guy is basically.  I've eaten street vendor food at farmer's markets, regional festivals, and in Mexico, Singapore, Hong Kong, Kenya, and the Philippines.  Granted, I'll watch them a while before I buy anything, but sometimes the nose just wants what it wants.  And sometimes it's the beer doing the talking.
> 
> Personally, I wash my hands so many times when preparing food it's beginning to feel like OCD, but street vendor food can be absolutely awesome!


I can just about copy/paste Ray's post by just listing the US, Mexico and Canada as my eating adventure regions.
And I too wash my hands/utensils after every possible contamination contact, partly my own OCD and partly food service industry.

I've seen many a licensed food stall, truck and brick-n-mortar, that was questionable enough for me to walk away.

When it comes to street food, I've always used the Crowd Rule.
If they're busy with a crowd of locals, go for it.


----------



## 3montes (Sep 5, 2017)

MeatSweats86 said:


> My biggest question is if I can cook ribs like this guy and the local gas station or auto shop lets me set up in their parking lot like this guy. What kind of problems would I be getting myself into. Would this be considered a food cart and would I need a license, inspection and insurance?


Minnesota is pretty strict about these things. Can't believe this guy is getting away with it. Where up north is he located? I'm not going to be the one to turn him in I'm just curious as I am up north.

I was cooking at my sons place down in Mpls. a few years back. Had my trailer rig parked in the alley cooking ribs. I had about 3 people stop by and asked how much a rack and when they would be ready. Told them it was a private party and I am not selling to the public.

Couple hours later a guy from the health department showed up and asked who the smoker belonged to. Said it was mine. He said they had a report someone was selling food off of it without a permit. I said nope this is a private party. He apologized for the intrusion and left.

Minnesota is a hard state to try to vend food in. I looked into it awhile back. Lots of rules and regs. Everytime I would talk to somebody from the state I'd get a different answer on what I needed to do. One day I'd be told that everything and food touched had to be stainless steel a week later I'd be told something different.

Gave up on the vending and went to just doing private parties.


----------



## olaf (Sep 6, 2017)

He may be using the gas stations food license or even have one himself, just hasn't been inspected yet. there are not a lot of health inspectors once you leave the cities


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 6, 2017)

1st, depending on state or county law, if there is any food production, in gas stations or convenience stores like roller dogs, burgers and fries, making soups, even just heating pre-made boil in bags, making sandwiches, salads, etc. One person per shift, manager or worker, must be ServSafe or comparable certified for safe food handling. The kitchens/work areas are inspected just like restaurants.

Street vendors like dirty water Dog carts, food trucks, etc. have to do production in an inspected commissary kitchen. They then can do limited finishing and assembly on site. Ex...You must cut, trim, marinate, brine or prep meat in the commissary but you can cook it on site. Get caught doing it all on site or in the food truck and you get fined or lose your license.

Guys with a smoker or grill, pop up from time to time and sell until somebody complains and they get run off. They then move and start selling until. Trying this with no permits or insurance?  You get a bunch of people sick or while dad waits for his order, little Tommy gets a 3rd degree burn touching your smoker or grill and not only are you out of business you are also Homeless, Penniless and possibly in Jail.

There are 2  kinds of people that can make money selling Drugs...Pharmacists and Street Dealers. Only one enjoys a long and happy career. Smoke and sell meat Legally or run the risks UNTIL you get caught...JJ


----------



## meatsweats86 (Sep 7, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> 1st, depending on state or county law, if there is any food production, in gas stations or convenience stores like roller dogs, burgers and fries, making soups, even just heating pre-made boil in bags, making sandwiches, salads, etc. One person per shift, manager or worker, must be ServSafe or comparable certified for safe food handling. The kitchens/work areas are inspected just like restaurants.
> 
> Street vendors like dirty water Dog carts, food trucks, etc. have to do production in an inspected commissary kitchen. They then can do limited finishing and assembly on site. Ex...You must cut, trim, marinate, brine or prep meat in the commissary but you can cook it on site. Get caught doing it all on site or in the food truck and you get fined or lose your license.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Chef Jimmy.

Looking at the MN laws, this guy could technically get his Servsafe license for $140 and then use the gas station as him commissary kitchen since they did have a full kitchen set up. If he was friends with the owner he could be "employed and covered under the gas station insurance" and pay the gas station a % of his profits correct?

Would this be any different than if I got Servsafe certified, brought a NSF certified smoker to a restaurant, purchased the ribs and seasoning myself, prepped them in their kitchen, cooked them and had the restaurant sell them and split the profits?

I live in MN and as 3Montes stated, it looks like a cluster F trying to sort out the laws and get a straight answer.

I forgot what state it was in, but a guy built a shed in his back yard, put in tile floor, sheet metal walls,   2 stainless tables, refrigerator, food prep sink, service sink, on demand water heater, hooked up hose from his house and added electrical. Waste water went into a gray tank outside that he would dispose of in his house.  I think he did this for about $5k and was completely legal for his state. This was considered a commercial kitchen where he could prep his food and then cook on site.

Again, looking at MN codes, I don't think this would fly, but if I got serious about starting a small business, it would certainly be worth looking into.


----------



## meatsweats86 (Sep 7, 2017)

I found this add a while back.  Do you think this concept would actually count as a certified commissary/commercial kitchen? Or would it all depend on your State codes? 

Selling my BBQ PREP KITCHEN, base of operation for my food truck, 12X12 insulated, wired, and plumbed with hot water heater, 48 inch Delfield commercial fridge, upright Frigidaire freezer, 60 inch stainless table , Health department approved with hand sink ,three bay sink ,veggie sink and mop sink.
$7500.00 OBO 
I am located in Northwest Ga













shed 1.jpg



__ meatsweats86
__ Sep 7, 2017


















shed 2.jpg



__ meatsweats86
__ Sep 7, 2017


















shed 3.jpg



__ meatsweats86
__ Sep 7, 2017


















shed 4.jpg



__ meatsweats86
__ Sep 7, 2017


















shed 5.jpg



__ meatsweats86
__ Sep 7, 2017


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Sep 7, 2017)

"Had best ribs of my life this weekend"

So what's the problem? Did you get sick?


----------



## meatsweats86 (Sep 7, 2017)

UncleBubbas BBQ said:


> "Had best ribs of my life this weekend"
> 
> So what's the problem? Did you get sick?


No, Just jealous and didn't know if it was legal or not in the event that I wanted to try doing something like down the road. If I am passing by and I see him again, I will certainly support his "business" whether or not he's doing it "legally".


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 7, 2017)

http://blog.al.com/spotnews/2013/06/alabaster_barbecue_vendor_viol.html
This poor guy having trouble. Neighbors and the city.


----------



## meatsweats86 (Sep 7, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> http://blog.al.com/spotnews/2013/06/alabaster_barbecue_vendor_viol.html
> This poor guy having trouble. Neighbors and the city.


I guess the shed in your backyard would technically be no different than a mobile food truck since it's not a permanent building. Still need a commercial kitchen in MN to prep for food truck.....bastards!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 7, 2017)

I think people just were bothered by his smoke and considered it an (no pun intended) eyesore.


----------



## 3montes (Sep 7, 2017)

The commercial kitchen issue is best solved by finding one near you and then working out a rental fee each time you use it from the owner. A good source for commercial kitchens that are not being used all the time are community centers, town hall buildings often have them, These often times go unused weeks at a time. I'm cooking for a groomsmen dinner tomorrow that is located at a snowmobile club building and they have a commercial kitchen.

Our community center is located 3 blocks from me and they have a commercial kitchen I could use if I ever wanted to get licensed.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 7, 2017)

I think some people get to know a good pop up bbq guy or gal and track them around as a food truck would be with their Facebook maps and scheduling.. good to have a few quick take home meal ideas that are not on the grid they would be a bit of a bragging point in the office the  day after too..


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 8, 2017)

Local laws apply. A shed on a slab may be considered mobile but l know a few chef's in PA that converted a detached Garage, on foundation, into an inspected kitchen for catering and wedding cakes. You may try talking to an existing operation to hire you as a contractor, you may still need your own insurance and tax/biz license though. Or they may hire you as a part time BBQ cook. Watch out using another restaurant kitchen as without a separate locked storage, cold and dry, your supplies may grow legs. I did catering out of a Retirement Home's kitchen my buddy worked as head chef. Church Hall, kitchens are often infrequently used as well...JJ


----------

